# APNANO proto armour



## CBshadow (7 Apr 2008)

Hey guys I saw this last summer and thought I'd post its its pretty sweet stuff tell me what you think.

Produced by an Israeli nano company called apnano.

http://www.physorg.com/news8947.html

there's some more info on it on this site.


----------



## MG34 (7 Apr 2008)

Interesting stuff, but why the pic of plate armor?, it has nothing to do with the product or article.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Apr 2008)

This from the link you provided.


> Above: Illustration photo - *medieval armor*. The discovery of the extraordinary wave-shock absorption quality of the IF materials, position it as one of the best candidates for future protective gear and armor.



Here's a link to ApNano Materials http://www.apnano.com/ .  Their main (sole?) product currently is a nanoparticle based lubricant.  According to a news release they only launched a subsidiary in July 2007 to develop nano-armor applications.  At that time, it appeared that they were still seeking investors and had not yet any actual armour products.  It may be some time before there is something from them that a soldier can strap on.


----------



## CBshadow (7 Apr 2008)

understood.  But for better shock resistance do you think the ridging across classic medieval armor would help absorb/disperse impact and that they might incorporate this into design?  Regardless the IF tech is extraordinarily interesting, and something that can withstand the shock pressures generated by the impacts of up to 250 tons per square centimetre would definitely be handy.


----------

